# Friday The 13th Sharkfest!!!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Early this morning LP and I decided to head out and do some Friday The13th Sharking. We arrived at our super top secret location around 2:00AM and by 3:00AM we had 4 shark rods soaking a variety of baits. After puting on a ton of clothes and catching a few zzzs LPs 12/0 gets things rolling! After a good solid run pulling heavy drag this thing digs in and won't budge a bit. After many attempts to break this pig loose we decide that we have some issues and LP jumps in the yak to paddle out and see what the shark is stuck on. After a good 20 mins of freezing wind and water he untangles the shark from some debri and his 80w paddles back in and right before sun up he lands shark 1 a 6'+ sand bar! Soon after my 309/0 goes off and I lose my 1st shark then after redeploying baits the 309 goes off again and after a good brawl I land a 5'5" sandbar that would have been 6'5" but he was missing the top part of his tail. After that LPs 12/0 went into ass whooping mode and over the next 13hrs he lands 2 more 6' sand bars and a qute little tiger. After LPs beat down my 9/0 decides to get in in the action and starts screaming and after a great brawl I put a big healthy 6'6" sand bar on the beach. After we get done removing hooks and taking pics we get back over to the 12/0 and she's at it again! After another little brawl we land LPs 2nd tiger and our 7th shark of the day!!! And we are whooped and heading home! 16hrs of straight up hardcore shark fishing and great Friday the 13th luck! Pics will be up soon! UGLY


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Way to go guys! Good times! That's some kind of super secret spot!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good haul guys. Way to let LP get some last minute shark fishing before he leaves. You guys had me bummed all day with your text reports. Hopefully it doesn't storm tomorrow and I can get some in too.

Text me tomorrow and we can plan something if you wanna brawl again


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

As always Ugly, it was a blast. I'm glad i have someone willing to follow me to the edge of the panhandle in search of megaladon. 

those candy baits and last minute decision paid off. congrats on your first sand bar! but that makes 6 tigers for me now. :whistling:

mid winter shark brawlin


Dons fighting chair


Nubby


5'5" baby tiger


RAWR!


not nubby


6'9" tiger


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great pics. " not nubby" is hilarious.

Oh, btw, I hate you two. Always a good day when I can't make it


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Great pics. " not nubby" is hilarious.
> 
> Oh, btw, I hate you two. Always a good day when I can't make it



what?! you were invited?:001_huh:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> what?! you were invited?:001_huh:


Oh I know but couldn't make it and you guys slaughter them. Tomorrow I'm down. Have don text me


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> what?! you were invited?:001_huh:


Oooooh that's gotta burn. Ouch. 

On another note looks like you & Don had a blast! Nicely done man!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! What a day. Great job you two and thanks for posting.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow that tiger shark is a pretty fish this is the first time ive seen a picture of one, really cool looking eyes too...congrats on all of them sounded like an awesome night.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice reports... Have you guys thought about tagging the sharks? Not sure what is involved but, think it might be a good idea...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good job guys. it must be very hard for that sandbar to swim....






kahala boy said:


> Nice reports... Have you guys thought about tagging the sharks? Not sure what is involved but, think it might be a good idea...


 what's involved?.... about 4 hours of searching NOAA website because every page you click on takes you in a big circle. had to email 4 different people to get to the right department to get my tags.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Great Report Guy's!!! That 5 ft Tiger look's similar to the one I caught Wednesday night. It didn't have a piercing in it's right jaw did it? Just curious....what type of obstruction was the Sandbar caught in?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

just email Pat turner directly. [email protected] really cool guy and easy to deal with. I usually tag them but ran out of tags a couple weeks back and haven't submitted for more because i'm moving to Japan in a week or so. 




sharkwrangler said:


> Great Report Guy's!!! That 5 ft Tiger look's similar to the one I caught Wednesday night. It didn't have a piercing in it's right jaw did it? Just curious....what type of obstruction was the Sandbar caught in?



did you have to cut the hook. i remember one of them had a piercing but not which one. I was dead tired last night and after sleeping hardly remember anything. haha


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> just email Pat turner directly. [email protected] really cool guy and easy to deal with. I usually tag them but ran out of tags a couple weeks back and haven't submitted for more because i'm moving to Japan in a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't have to cut the hook out, it was a pretty easy release. Congrats on the catch and safe travels!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish guys! Making me jealous!!! Wish I could be on the beach right now! Have a safe trip and a smooth transition into your new life in Japan! I assume you are flying to the Narita Airport? That's a long haul for sure! Have done it 4-5 times.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have emailed someone from NOAA but the email always failed and was sent back to me. I just emailed this Pat Turner, hopefully he will get it done. Thanks. Good picture!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Nice fish guys! Making me jealous!!! Wish I could be on the beach right now! Have a safe trip and a smooth transition into your new life in Japan! I assume you are flying to the Narita Airport? That's a long haul for sure! Have done it 4-5 times.



No Narita/Tokyo this time. Air Force flight over (knew they were good for something ) so its stopping at bases along the way. it'll be my 7th flight over.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

LP you know you have got to post us some pics of your catches over there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That baby tiger is a purty little thang!!! Good going guys!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Have there been any tigers caught sound side or have they all been gulf side?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice Don. You guys are tougher than I am to do that at night in the winter.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jason said:


> That baby tiger is a purty little thang!!! Good going guys!!!


 I wish the pics did that little tig justice Jason! She had purple in some areas around her spots and was one the prettiest little tigs by far! Randall all of the tigers have been caught in the GOM we have not been fishing the bays or sound lately. And last but not least, LP I always have a blast fishing with you brother!!! You are by far the most dedicated shark fisherman that I know and I am going to miss you and Hannah (even though she is bad luck sharking) a lot!!! I hope we catch at least 1 Megaladon before you leave!!! UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome report fellas! Looks like it was a great night!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> Awesome report fellas! Looks like it was a great night!


 Hey Zack how did you like Nubby? I bet he could easily out run a nurse with a missing pectoral fin!!! He put up a great fight against my 309/0 and swam away like a champ. UGLY


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

great catches guys. wish you would have brought some of those to us when you met up with us on sat night. we didn't get anything but a couple blues and some hardheads.


Justin


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> great catches guys. wish you would have brought some of those to us when you met up with us on sat night. we didn't get anything but a couple blues and some hardheads.
> 
> 
> Justin


 Hey Justin it was good meeting you guys. I was hoping to hear some good reports from you guys. We did not get lines in the water until 6am and over the next 12 hrs LP put 2 more big sandys on the beach but my rods stayed quiet! The only thing I caught was some zzzzs and a cold. But that's sharking for ya! Lets all get together and try again soon! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Just for the record I caught some blues  


Yeah was good to meet all of you and Justin we will fish hard when you get back in town bro.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I would love to get together with everyone again. Still pretty new to sharking. I am heading out of town on Friday and will be back on the 2nd of January. Would love to go that Friday and/or Saturday. I will hit you guys up when the time gets closer. Enjoy your Xmas.

Justin


----------

